# Lease in Spalding/Henry area



## Hunterrs (Nov 23, 2004)

I am looking for a lease for 2005 for me and my son.  I live in Spalding so any adjoining county will be fine.  I have several other people that would go in with me on this.  We mainly just like to hunt deer hunt.  Two of us have tractors, plows, and bushhogs, and would be willing to work out dues.

Robert


----------



## Randy (Nov 24, 2004)

Robert,
I am working on 800 acres in South Lamar Co. for next year.  This is some of my family's land that we have been leasing over the years but the guys that were suppose to lease it this year have not paid as of yet.  I will probably take it for next year.  I'll keep you updated as news changes.   I was think of making ita bow only club but have not settled on it yet!  I may even combine both of my clubs since they are so close.  My present club which is also 800 acres in about 15 minutes south of Barnesville.


----------



## Hunk (Nov 24, 2004)

I may be interested as well. Keep me posted too please.


----------



## Hunterrs (Nov 24, 2004)

That is great Randy.  Let me know what I can do.  I have two more people also interested.  I will pm you my contact info.

Robert


----------



## gtaff (Nov 24, 2004)

Randy, 
Keep me in mind as well.  Hopefully when you are ready the money will be ready.


----------

